# CF To Monitor NW Passage



## tomahawk6 (20 Aug 2019)

Warfare in the arctic would be unforgiving. Hope the Russkies stay home.

https://www.highnorthnews.com/en/canada-monitor-northwest-passage 

https://nunatsiaq.com/stories/article/canadian-forces-plan-surveillance-of-northwest-passage-during-nunavut-operation/







_- mod edit to fix thread title -_


----------

